# Resistor Information Needed



## Postwarrior (10 mo ago)

Hi to all,

I recently acquired an LGB 69476 tender. It has a DCC card (LGB 55021) but does not run and causes the transformer circuit breaker to trip. All wiring inside the body
for reverse light and front and back power plug (banana type) has been cut out.

I'm looking to remove the card and rewire the tender for return to *DC analog* operation. I have already acquired a replacement motor.

What I need is information on the resistor used in the attached wiring diagram for the backup light. It is the *circled 39* in the diagram.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB used track power on that tender so the original lights were 18 volt screw in bulbs. What you thought was a resistor is a diode to make the tender light only come on in reverse.


----------



## Postwarrior (10 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply. Yes you are correct. I reached out to All About LGB and they said it was diode 1N4001 . I ordered some on Amazon.


----------

